# FIBERGLAS LADDERS NT/OT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate fiberglass ladders. I have two. With age and the relentless sun they are starting to deteriorate. This means when you get with in 10 feet of them you pick up this glistening particles. When it gets on your skin it is like itching power. I had to come in the house take a shower and change clots. I then will wash my jeans and shirt alone. Maybe two washings.

I hate this stuff. Should be outlawed. Where are these enviorment freaks when you need them. 

Thank you 

Now I feel better







But I am still itching.

JJ


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

If you not working around power lines, aluminum is the way to go.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Spray them with a urethane sealer, that should reseal the glass fibers...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 05 Jun 2011 05:03 PM 
Spray them with a urethane sealer, that should reseal the glass fibers... 

I was wondering about that.. Mine is doing the same thing as J.J's. 
tks Noel


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we always keep ours in the shade or inside. I always by HEAVY DUTY ONES ,mainly double stepers (each side)


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have two 32 foot ladders. One fiberglass, one aluminum. I find myself using the aluminum ladder most of the time. It's alittle lighter than the fiberglass. I must agree with Marty about keeping them stored in the shade however.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had wood, aluminium and fiberglass... MUCH prefer the wood one! Lots heavier is the only problem. The aluminium one was barely okay, but the fiberglass one was much too flimsy. The fiberglass one did not bend because of my weight on it, but the side to side flexing while climbing it is terrible. I used aircraft cable to form and "X" across the ladder and that reduced the shakes a lot, but it still wiggles so bad that I can't get any work done because any movement on my part sets me to doing the hula while hanging on for dear life. 

Now the wood one is so old and worn I fear the rungs may break.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

The material that a ladder is made of is inconsequential as long as it adheres to these standards. 

Ladder Type	Duty Rating	Description 
Type 1AA	375 lbs.	Extra Heavy-duty industrial ladder 
Type 1A	300 lbs.	Heavy-duty industrial ladder 
Type 1	250 lbs.	Heavy-duty industrial ladder 
Type 2	225 lbs.	Medium-duty commercial ladder 
Type 3	200 lbs.	Light-duty household ladder 

If your too overweight (fat) LOL you will stress even the Type 1AA ladder and be unhappy with its performance.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

As you've found, there really is a commercial use for the poison ivy crop. It's used to make fiberglass ladders and pink insulation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

fiberglas is still more "wiggly" comparing the same type to an aluminum one.. 

compared a number of aluminum to fiberglas ive the type 2, 1, and above... 

it's just more flexible... the type duty is for weight rating alone, no "wigglly" rating... 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got two ladders a 6' fiberglass step ladder and an aluminum extension.. 

Recently I had an 8' aluminum step ladder disolve in a 10' deep overflow tank for my sister's borderless swiming pool. 
I found out the hard way when I tried to climb out, fortunately I could reach the deck from the 'Do not Step on the top' level and pull myself out. By that time it was a 5' ladder with 3 legs! It had been in water for 5 years. 
It's replacement will be fiberglass! 
Nobody knew I was down there! 

John


----------

